# The Flow by Odis



## Rob Fisher

There is about to be a new RTA in town for the Billet Box... The Flow by Odis.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> There is about to be a new RTA in town for the Billet Box... The Flow by Odis.
> View attachment 94566
> View attachment 94567
> View attachment 94568
> View attachment 94569
> View attachment 94570
> View attachment 94571
> View attachment 94572
> View attachment 94573


That looks good. Paging @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## andro

And..... how it is ?


----------



## SAVapeGear

This is good news because I just got feedback from Hellfire that Darren might not do a second run on the exocets.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Don't really get the airflow on this one.....


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> This is good news because I just got feedback from Hellfire that Darren might not do a second run on the exocets.


I think it's becoming more regular for companies to stop producing a great product once the product has been cloned etc. Such a pity though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> And..... how it is ?



Don't know yet @andro... they are still being beta tested by a couple of lucky people... not sure when they will be available but as soon as they are I will get one to play with!


----------



## andro

Got it


----------



## Silver

This looks very.... flowy..... 
Nice one Rob, from reading your posts it seems you still like the exocet best
Am following the BB atty journey with interest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This looks very.... flowy.....
> Nice one Rob, from reading your posts it seems you still like the exocet best
> Am following the BB atty journey with interest



Yip for me the Exocet wins by a large margin so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Dang it this looks like it could be a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I'm hoping this is a chicken dinner atty because I like the Odis stuff and the deck looks super sexy like a happy pirate with an eye patch  
Hopefully by the time I get a BB the BB atties have been demystified and classed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I'm hoping this is a chicken dinner atty because I like the Odis stuff and the deck looks super sexy like a happy pirate with an eye patch
> Hopefully by the time I get a BB the BB atties have been demystified and classed



Rest assured @Christos... I will get one in my paws sooner rather than later!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Rest assured @Christos... I will get one in my paws sooner rather than later!


Pity about the exocet.

Reminds me of how I tried to get a nuppin v2 when I started with the reos.

Managed to get one from @SAVapeGear a long while ago when they were like finding a unicorn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Not at a pc do thr best I could do with a phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Lol, great effort there @Christos ! On a phone! Hehe


----------



## andro

Any idea on price?


----------



## Rob Fisher

andro said:


> Any idea on price?



Nope but I guess it will be similar to the exocet and Insider...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

It looks like they took an Exocet and an Insider and put it together. Maybe a great win. But you are right @Rob Fisher The exocet still has to be the best all round so far. Doggy Rba is 2nd and then the insider for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Any news on the progress and launch of this?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Launch date is the 21st July. Small changes have delayed them...


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks Rob - looking forward to hearing more about this one


----------



## Darth Vaper

Not sure how accurate this is, but it looks very different to the pics you posted @Rob Fisher 
http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/
This one has posts and chamfered wick channels


----------



## Amir

Very intriguing design... I don't get the airflow though...


----------



## Amir

Darth Vaper said:


> Not sure how accurate this is, but it looks very different to the pics you posted @Rob Fisher
> http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/
> This one has posts and chamfered wick channels



That Odis 16 though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Not sure how accurate this is, but it looks very different to the pics you posted @Rob Fisher
> http://thevapesnob.com/premium-vape/odis-collection-design-winter-releases/
> This one has posts and chamfered wick channels



Oh WOW it's a hell of a LOT different! I know there have been delays for some small changes but this is a HUGE change! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Rob Fisher

This so different to the Flow I think this maybe a second offering from Odis... trying to find out now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I see that webpage was posted in Feb though, so again, not sure how accurate it is/was.
We can only hope it is though, as the Flow looks pretty promising from those designs


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> I see that webpage was posted in Feb though, so again, not sure how accurate it is/was.
> We can only hope it is though, as the Flow looks pretty promising from those designs



Both look great... I hope they make both of them!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Both look great... I hope they make both of them!


That post was done in February.So I think it is outdated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

Christos said:


> I think it's becoming more regular for companies to stop producing a great product once the product has been cloned etc. Such a pity though.


That may be true in some instances but from what I've seen following this thread the demand for the authentic seems very much alive and if this is obvious to a non B.B. vaper like myself I find it odd that the company would cease production,unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Flow is about ready to start shipping... they should head to suppliers on Wednesday! Whooo! Not long now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

I'm very exited for this one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> The Flow is about ready to start shipping... they should head to suppliers on Wednesday! Whooo! Not long now!
> View attachment 100879
> View attachment 100880
> View attachment 100881





Christos said:


> I'm very exited for this one!


@Christos, I think it is going to be a winner. All Odis products are good quality and flavor for days.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> @Christos, I think it is going to be a winner. All Odis products are good quality and flavor for days.


Think I should have ordered 2...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Think I should have ordered 2...


For sure, that lesson I learned the hard way, hehe


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Flow has arrived at some suppliers so mine should head to MyUS today! Whooo!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The first Flows are shipping today! Mine is there!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

First Odis Flows have landed in SA !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Scouse45

SAVapeGear said:


> First Odis Flows have landed in SA !!!
> 
> View attachment 101820
> 
> View attachment 101821


Damn that thing is beautiful! I may only hav an sxk BB but would love one of these for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Scouse45 said:


> Damn that thing is beautiful! I may only hav an sxk BB but would love one of these for it!


@Scouse45, Lol, I also have 3 SXK BB's and thinking, it is like brand new Michelin tyres for a 1992 Uno pacer

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Scouse45

Petrus said:


> @Scouse45, Lol, I also have 3 SXK BB's and thinking, it is like brand new Michelin tyres for a 1992 Uno pacer


@Petrus my bud I don't mind if my uno don't look the best as long as it drives smooth and solid! I'm losing myself in metaphors here... basically I'd definitely b in to get my hands on one of these!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

Scouse45 said:


> @Petrus my bud I don't mind if my uno don't look the best as long as it drives smooth and solid! I'm losing myself in metaphors here... basically I'd definitely b in to get my hands on one of these!!


@Scouse45.... pimp my ride

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

Petrus said:


> @Scouse45.... pimp my ride


Pimp my fillet

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Courier company is taking forever to deliver my flow today!


----------



## Christos

Boop Booo!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45

Anyone built and tried it yet? Waiting for pics myself and @Petrus r waiting! @SAVapeGear @Rob Fisher @Christos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Scouse45 said:


> Anyone built and tried it yet? Waiting for pics myself and @Petrus r waiting! @SAVapeGear @Rob Fisher @Christos


I've just built it halfway...


----------



## Christos

Ok guys the flow is a flavour beast so far. Still playing with it and it will take some time to dial it in properly but the flavour is very very decent.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> Ok guys the flow is a flavour beast so far. Still playing with it and it will take some time to dial it in properly but the flavour is very very decent.


Come on more build pics and coil info I'm interested bud


----------



## Christos

Scouse45 said:


> Come on more build pics and coil info I'm interested bud

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Christos - that looks great!!

Waiting for your full reportback 

You have 2 hours

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - that looks great!!
> 
> Waiting for your full reportback
> 
> You have 2 hours


I was more lenient with you than 2 hours @Silver 

It's a flavour beast for sure but I'm going to need to play for a few days to see if I can improve on what is available etc.

I would say this atty does really well at low watts but it really shines bright at higher wattages.

Restricted draw more so than a doggy but one can do direct lung hits.

I have not tried the exocet but I believe the wicking is the same and the airflow is roughly the same.

To make a strong statement in such a short period of time i am going to say that this atty is more flavourful than a skyline although they have different coils and are set up very differently at the moment.

Early days gents, early days.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Wow @Christos, if you have perfected the build etc. you can sell me the atty with detailed pics?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> Wow @Christos, if you have perfected the build etc. you can sell me the atty with detailed pics?


I haven't perfected it yet @Petrus.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Christos 
Great to hear.
At least it looks promising

i missed your post last night because I was so busy with my Avo24, which performs beeeaaauuutifully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

The flow 1 day in:

Flavour is excellent.
Wicks 70vg juice perfectly.
Condensation minimal or almost unnoticed.
Wick seems to last longer in the flow.
Can push much higher watts with no wicking issues.

Still need time. 
Moved the coil around and it's still very good. 
@Scouse45 and @Petrus I think this is a chicken dinner.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

Christos said:


> The flow 1 day in:
> 
> Flavour is excellent.
> Wicks 70vg juice perfectly.
> Condensation minimal or almost unnoticed.
> Wick seems to last longer in the flow.
> Can push much higher watts with no wicking issues.
> 
> Still need time.
> Moved the coil around and it's still very good.
> @Scouse45 and @Petrus I think this is a chicken dinner.


Thanks bud now need to get my hands on one! Come on @Rob Fisher help myself and the @Petrus out hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks bud now need to get my hands on one! Come on @Rob Fisher help myself and the @Petrus out hahaha



My Flow only leaves the USA on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Scouse45 said:


> Thanks bud now need to get my hands on one! Come on @Rob Fisher help myself and the @Petrus out hahaha


I might have a spare one on Tuesday.But they are not cheap.Seeing that I sold my Rat Black BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> The flow 1 day in:
> 
> Flavour is excellent.
> Wicks 70vg juice perfectly.
> Condensation minimal or almost unnoticed.
> Wick seems to last longer in the flow.
> Can push much higher watts with no wicking issues.
> 
> Still need time.
> Moved the coil around and it's still very good.
> @Scouse45 and @Petrus I think this is a chicken dinner.



@Christos - do you know if there is a change in the amount of juice you can put in the Boro tank with the Flow atty versus the Exocet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Some build pics for you @Petrus .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> @Christos - do you know if there is a change in the amount of juice you can put in the Boro tank with the Flow atty versus the Exocet?


I don't @Silver but perhaps on a refill I can give you an amount in ml and someone else with an exocet can also give us a value?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> I don't @Silver but perhaps on a refill I can give you an amount in ml and someone else with an exocet can also give us a value?


I think the capacity will be more or less the same.But remember,one just slide the glass down to refill.The easiest refill on the planet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Some more @Petrus that didn't upload first time. 
2.5mm ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Here is some of my Build pics.I have done 4 build so far.But this is the one I will settle with

Dual 26ga NI80 core wrapped with 36ga NI80.

2.5mm ID,5 wraps,0.27Ω running at 27W,waiting for cotton to settle.Then it should be good at 30W I think.

Very Flavorful and Dense Vapor.

Airflow is just the way I like it.Restrictive Lung Hit.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

I could get a 3.5ID coil in as well but it was to hot for me.

The build I have in the Flow,doesn't fit in the Exocet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

You don't get juice stuck in the Airflow like on the exocet and there is also less juice build up on the 510 adapter of the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

How restrictive is the draw compared to say the Skyline with the largest airdisk?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Moey_Ismail said:


> How restrictive is the draw compared to say the Skyline with the largest airdisk?


Very similar to the skyline with no airdisk and airflow halfway closed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scoob

Foaming at the mouth to try one of these since @Rob Fisher opened my eyes to the arrival of something that may compete with the beloved Exocet. I'm in love with my Exo though so its going to take a real flavour monster to change my ways. Now to go on a hunt to find it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Scoob said:


> Foaming at the mouth to try one of these since @Rob Fisher opened my eyes to the arrival of something that may compete with the beloved Exocet. I'm in love with my Exo though so its going to take a real flavour monster to change my ways. Now to go on a hunt to find it!


I think Rob's flow should be arriving today so hopefully he can give us a nice comparison with the exocet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Christos said:


> I think Rob's flow should be arriving today so hopefully he can give us a nice comparison with the exocet.


@Rob Fisher should do a blind side-by-side test!
Yes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV

aktorsyl said:


> @Rob Fisher should do a blind side-by-side test!
> Yes!


But he will need multiple BB's for that ... oh wait 

Please just say its crap. I can't afford more toys right now :|


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the stinking courier company screwed up and sent me the wrong invoice while I was away in the bush which I paid... and today they realise it was the wrong invoice and they want more money... so now the parcel is only being delivered tomorrow. I am not happy!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> OK the stinking courier company screwed up and sent me the wrong invoice while I was away in the bush which I paid... and today they realise it was the wrong invoice and they want more money... so now the parcel is only being delivered tomorrow. I am not happy!



 Still no parcel @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Still no parcel @Rob Fisher ?



No.  Somewhere between Memphis and JHB... Also no email from FedEx to pay Vat and extras yet.


----------



## Christos

Look what arrived for me...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Look what arrived for me...
> View attachment 102459


Flow all the way to awesomeness. Nice Vape Mail @Christos


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Flow all the way to awesomeness. Nice Vape Mail @Christos


Not very often I buy 2 of the same thing in the same week! I'm in love with this things flavour...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> No.  Somewhere between Memphis and JHB... Also no email from FedEx to pay Vat and extras yet.


Eish, sorry man - the wait must be killing you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it's time! Time to build the Ti Flow! Wasn't as difficult as I thought! Early days but first few puffs are encouraging!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Darth Vaper

Enjoy @Rob Fisher - now my wait for the verdict starts...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Darth Vaper said:


> Enjoy @Rob Fisher - now my wait for the verdict starts...



@Darth Vaper so far I'm really happy because it appears to be at least as good as the Exocet so that's a win... I'm taking on the trip to JHB tomorrow (for the VK Fourways Opening) and let's see how it performs! Report back on Monday Night or Tuesday!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I have had a few days to play with the Ti Flow and am happy to say that it is a pretty good replacement for the Exocet that we can't get (At RRP anyway) anymore. The flavour is as good as the Exocet... some people say it's better but with XXX in the boro it's hard to tell which is which... so it's great news for BB'ers! It's a little more finickity building and wicking but still pretty simple...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## tool

Thanks for your insight. I don't get that airflow out of the pictures. Is the af channel angled to hit coil directly?


----------



## Rob Fisher

tool said:


> Thanks for your insight. I don't get that airflow out of the pictures. Is the af channel angled to hit coil directly?



Yes it comes spot on centre at the bottom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

Thanks for keeping up posted @Rob Fisher - good to hear! It looks a bit smaller than the Exo, so space for more fuel in the tank?
I guess I should start saving now


----------



## Rob Fisher

They are pretty similar in size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

World first's... Titanium Coloured Flo's!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> World first's... Titanium Coloured Flo's!
> View attachment 104169



I think you a bit short there. Maybe a few more needed. . Where can I buy some of these from?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> I think you a bit short there. Maybe a few more needed. . Where can I buy some of these from?



Hehehe... not all mine @Ash! 

We did a bulk direct buy from Odis in Canada.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... not all mine @Ash!
> 
> We did a bulk direct buy from Odis in Canada.



Well, if any are up for sale, I will gladly take 1.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Well, if any are up for sale, I will gladly take 1.



These are all spoken for I'm afraid @Ash but if one comes up for sale you are first on the list!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Oh my word @Rob Fisher 

RobFisherFlow.com


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I have had a few days to play with the Ti Flow and am happy to say that it is a pretty good replacement for the Exocet that we can't get (At RRP anyway) anymore. The flavour is as good as the Exocet... some people say it's better but with XXX in the boro it's hard to tell which is which... so it's great news for BB'ers! It's a little more finickity building and wicking but still pretty simple...
> View attachment 102959
> View attachment 102960
> View attachment 102961
> View attachment 102962



Uncle @Rob Fisher did you colour code your battery wraps to the billet covers, or is it just a massive coincidence? If not, i would rate that as a perfect way to makr sure you always use the same batteries in the same mod...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roodt said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher did you colour code your battery wraps to the billet covers, or is it just a massive coincidence? If not, i would rate that as a perfect way to makr sure you always use the same batteries in the same mod...



Coincidence.


----------



## Roodt

Rob Fisher said:


> Coincidence.


Damn... and here i was all ready to announce it a brilliant idea...


----------



## Christos

I'm loving these colours!


Even the pirate face is anodised!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

More Odis TI Colored Flows

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ti FLows finally clean... Ultrasonic needed. 3mm The Coil Company Coil installed!




Royal Wicks done and trimmed!




XXX filled up and we are ready to rock!




OK I'm ready to head the the Casino for a small flutter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

XXX loaded and ready to go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nugget, Flo and XXX... doesn't get much better than that @Christos! Chicken dinner baby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Nugget, Flo and XXX... doesn't get much better than that @Christos! Chicken dinner baby!


There is a small gap for improvement.... Nugget flow and XXX while getting a lapdance from a young blonde perhaps

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moomba

Trying to find an Odis Flow Ti for me is becoming quite hard XD I think I have better luck winning the lotto and becoming president. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I feel like I'm looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## TheV

Moomba said:


> Trying to find an Odis Flow Ti for me is becoming quite hard XD I think I have better luck winning the lotto and becoming president.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I feel like I'm looking in the wrong spot.


As far as I know you'll have to import it at this point. Not sure what the best options are but a google revealed these options:
https://www.wicksandwires.com/products/flow-ti-atty-odis-collection
http://www.vapetime.co.uk/flow-ti-atty-by-odis/

I'm sure the people here can provide you with the correct information though

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Moomba said:


> Trying to find an Odis Flow Ti for me is becoming quite hard XD I think I have better luck winning the lotto and becoming president.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I feel like I'm looking in the wrong spot.


You might find a flow attached to the sale of a billet box. 
Other than that I believe they are sold out worldwide so you will have to be patient.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moomba

Thank you @TheV and @Christos. Ill patiently wait for them to come in stock again.

Update: I think i may have found one.  thank you all again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hopefully Friday there will be 9 happy BB owners because at this stage it looks like the last 10 Odis Ti Flows on the planet will be arriving in Durban!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Hopefully Friday there will be 9 happy BB owners because at this stage it looks like the last 10 Odis Ti Flows on the planet will be arriving in Durban!
> View attachment 110779


The only thing that would make us happier is the inclusion of a BB in the parcel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BioHAZarD said:


> The only thing that would make us happier is the inclusion of a BB in the parcel



That can be arranged at a price!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> That can be arranged at a price!


yup... will be in touch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

I have a spotless RPG for you @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> I have a spotless RPG for you @BioHAZarD


you are killing me dude

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Ooh, that kurbis looks smart @Moey_Ismail !
Lovely

Hoping one of the Flow users can help you out on the fine tuning

Where is it leaking from?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion

Congrats my brother, looks stunning!!! Thanks to you I also have a flow now

Was having the same problem with mine, @Christos helped me out, you need to get the right amount of cotton, that was key for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

UzziTherion said:


> Congrats my brother, looks stunning!!! Thanks to you I also have a flow now
> 
> Was having the same problem with mine, @Christos helped me out, you need to get the right amount of cotton, that was key for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rewicked now, didn't comb the cotton like I normally do, and flicked it around to cover the wick holes, so far so good. Will let you know how it holds up bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Silver said:


> Ooh, that kurbis looks smart @Moey_Ismail !
> Lovely
> 
> Hoping one of the Flow users can help you out on the fine tuning
> 
> Where is it leaking from?


Straight out the airflow @Silver


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> Straight out the airflow @Silver



I had that 2 days ago after rewicking the exocet and then filling.
I despise leaking setups!!! 

Then after i cleaned it , it behaved for that full tankful. Strange. Maybe it was something with the Boro. I dont know.

Rewicked again anyway after that tank because i could not trust it
Made my wicks a bit thicker in the coil and cut the tails a bit shorter

But i doubt that will help you because this was the exocet.
Is there no "tutorial" on wicking the flow on here?


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Moey_Ismail said:


> Finally got my BB Kurbis-SS and my replacement positive for the Odis Flow Ti, 2x28ga fused with 36ga ni80, 3mm ID, 7 wraps, coming in at 0.63ohm at 28w, still struggling a bit with the wicking, leaks a little every time I fill, any tips?



Check the gasket of the Boro tank. I had one that was problematic and caused some leaking. Basically the top part of the gasket somehow got squashed when I closed it. That caused some leaking 

The gasket must be flat (if that makes sense)










Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

Silver said:


> I had that 2 days ago after rewicking the exocet and then filling.
> I despise leaking setups!!!
> 
> Then after i cleaned it , it behaved for that full tankful. Strange. Maybe it was something with the Boro. I dont know.
> 
> Rewicked again anyway after that tank because i could not trust it
> Made my wicks a bit thicker in the coil and cut the tails a bit shorter
> 
> But i doubt that will help you because this was the exocet.
> Is there no "tutorial" on wicking the flow on here?


I’ve noticed (but it’s on my sxk Exocet) sometimes when I screw it into my 510 tab the bottom airflow thing on the exo needs to be tightened a bit or else it leaks, don’t know if it does that on the authentic


----------



## Silver

Jengz said:


> I’ve noticed (but it’s on my sxk Exocet) sometimes when I screw it into my 510 tab the bottom airflow thing on the exo needs to be tightened a bit or else it leaks, don’t know if it does that on the authentic



Im not sure @Jengz
I didnt know there was an airflow thing at the bottom - lol


----------



## Moey_Ismail

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Check the gasket of the Boro tank. I had one that was problematic and caused some leaking. Basically the top part of the gasket somehow got squashed when I closed it. That caused some leaking
> 
> The gasket must be flat (if that makes sense)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


It's definitely not that as it came from under the boro tank right through the airflow of the Flow, but it seems to be ok now after the rewick


----------



## Christos

Moey_Ismail said:


> It's definitely not that as it came from under the boro tank right through the airflow of the Flow, but it seems to be ok now after the rewick


Coils high and centered and wick tight like old mother Hubbard cupboard. no thinning of wicks required.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Also slide glass close slowly.Sometimes it creates a pressure and force juice through the wick causing it to leak.Better not to overfill with the flow.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Moey_Ismail and other Flow users
Hope you dont mind but I have moved the above 10 posts or so into this Flow thread
I want to keep some of these advice comments here in one place relating to the Flow atty
So hopefully it will make it easier to find in future

Thanks for the comments @Christos and @SAVapeGear 
When i get to the flow i will not forget Old Mother Hubbard's cupboard

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Just another Note: as high as possible means As High as possible! Just be careful the coil doesnt touch the top cap when you add the top cap... There should be like a mm gap before it touches.

I have also tried low down but the "right at the top" produces superior flavour for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Just another Note: as high as possible means As High as possible! Just be careful the coil doesnt touch the top cap when you add the top cap... There should be like a mm gap before it touches.
> 
> I have also tried low down but the "right at the top" produces superior flavour for me.



What coil ID do you recommend @Christos ?
2.5mm ?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> What coil ID do you recommend @Christos ?
> 2.5mm ?


3mm @Silver so that you have enough wick to block the sides.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @SAVapeGear 

And do you guys recommend coils that look like chainmail that I cant yet build
Or will a basic normal coil work ok?


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> What coil ID do you recommend @Christos ?
> 2.5mm ?


I used to use 2.5mm but i found 3mm perfect to compensate for any juice leaks etc. Although 2.5mm is fine if you can wick it tighter than OMHC!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear
> 
> And do you guys recommend coils that look like chainmail that I cant yet build
> Or will a basic normal coil work ok?


Basic coils will work. I run 2x28 AWG inners and 38 AWG fused claptons. Im happy to give you a coil to try @Silver .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Silver said:


> Thanks @SAVapeGear
> 
> And do you guys recommend coils that look like chainmail that I cant yet build
> Or will a basic normal coil work ok?


I only use fancy coils.But not that fancy.Dual 28ga NI80 wrapped with 38 or 40ga NI80.5 wraps


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Basic coils will work. I run 2x28 AWG inners and 38 AWG fused claptons. Im happy to give you a coil to try @Silver .



I havent been able to make claptons yet @Christos - am still using my initial RiaanRed fused clapton in my Exocet but am wondering when its going to need replacing. I will then probably make a normal coil and see how it differs. I dont mind buying custom coils from the coil pros but i would love to know what coil would work best for me before i fork out on custom pro coils.

Tough to predict this if one cant easily experiment

So i may take you up on that

Not sure about what inners and outers but i will go with your recommendation. Will probably be fruity menthols because they are working very well in my BB so far


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I havent been able to make claptons yet @Christos - am still using my initial RiaanRed fused clapton in my Exocet but am wondering when its going to need replacing. I will then probably make a normal coil and see how it differs. I dont mind buying custom coils from the coil pros but i would love to know what coil would work best for me before i fork out on custom pro coils.
> 
> Tough to predict this if one cant easily experiment
> 
> So i may take you up on that
> 
> Not sure about what inners and outers but i will go with your recommendation. Will probably be fruity menthols because they are working very well in my BB so far


Ill give you a coil or 2 free and gratis  The coils are really easy to make provided you have the right tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Ill give you a coil or 2 free and gratis  The coils are really easy to make provided you have the right tools.



Many thanks @Christos - i will buy you a burger with lots of chips!


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Christos - i will buy you a burger with lots of chips!


Perhaps then I will bring coiling stuff and give you a lesson on how to make the coils. Very simple if you are slightly more technical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> Perhaps then I will bring coiling stuff and give you a lesson on how to make the coils. Very simple if you are slightly more technical.



A coil lesson!!
Ok then i will have to throw in a few beers and shooters of your choice. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayDeny

Ok, let me and the flo give it another go. Have not found the right kind of build yet.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

RayDeny said:


> Ok, let me and the flo give it another go. Have not found the right kind of build yet.
> 
> View attachment 120176


Strange you mention it @RayDeny, I have tried, even with the Exocet but always end up with the Insider


----------



## RayDeny

Petrus said:


> Strange you mention it @RayDeny, I have tried, even with the Exocet but always end up with the Insider



My favorite is the doggy, the insider I just don’t have the patience to get it right though it is killer when wicked right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hi all Odis Flow owners... anything you would like to see in the next version (V1.2) of the Flow? I'm part of the design team and am looking for input.


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi all Odis Flow owners... anything you would like to see in the next version (V1.2) of the Flow? I'm part of the design team and am looking for input.
> View attachment 123161
> View attachment 123162


All I want to see is two in my vape cave @Rob Fisher , I missed out on the first run.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

Except for my wicking and leaking issues on refill (user error) . the grub screws need to be revised, keep thinking I’m going to strip them. Could be user error as well though.

Wonder if another more restrictive chimney would work?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> All I want to see is two in my vape cave @Rob Fisher , I missed out on the first run.



OK will make sure you are on the list! 

I want a little more airflow as an option and also tougher better grub screws... really can't think of anything else to improve on the current design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

RayDeny said:


> Except for my wicking and leaking issues on refill (user error) . the grub screws need to be revised, keep thinking I’m going to strip them. Could be user error as well though.
> 
> Wonder if another more restrictive chimney would work?



More restrictive? OK... and yes the grub screws are an issue and will be improved on the next version for sure!


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> More restrictive? OK... and yes the grub screws are an issue and will be improved on the next version for sure!



Yeh, I’ve been on a bit of a MTL hunt lately and just have not found the right one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

RayDeny said:


> Except for my wicking and leaking issues on refill (user error) . the grub screws need to be revised, keep thinking I’m going to strip them. Could be user error as well though.
> 
> Wonder if another more restrictive chimney would work?


Two chimney options maybe? @RobFisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Rob Fisher said:


> More restrictive? OK... and yes the grub screws are an issue and will be improved on the next version for sure!



Defenitely better grub screws - my only issue


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi all Odis Flow owners... anything you would like to see in the next version (V1.2) of the Flow? I'm part of the design team and am looking for input.
> View attachment 123161
> View attachment 123162


Screws screws and more screws! Optional flat screws instead of hex would be a real winner for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

So I got my flow from @Christos yesterday and I have the wicking right (no dry hits and no leaking) but flavour is at best bland so far. 

I’ve tried following this thread on coil placement but not having much luck. 

I’ve placed the coil high and centered but not getting much litchi or berries off Red Pill, I’m just getting the menthol. 

I’ve tried a Smilely frame staple alien and now have a tri core fused clapton from somewhere in there now. 

Help please guys as the airflow on this is awesome compared to the exo clone and I can “feel” it wants to be awesome but it’s just not and I REALLY want it to be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Paul33 said:


> So I got my flow from @Christos yesterday and I have the wicking right (no dry hits and no leaking) but flavour is at best bland so far.
> 
> I’ve tried following this thread on coil placement but not having much luck.
> 
> I’ve placed the coil high and centered but not getting much litchi or berries off Red Pill, I’m just getting the menthol.
> 
> I’ve tried a Smilely frame staple alien and now have a tri core fused clapton from somewhere in there now.
> 
> Help please guys as the airflow on this is awesome compared to the exo clone and I can “feel” it wants to be awesome but it’s just not and I REALLY want it to be.



If you want more flow try the boxxer by Odis rather. Any coil works and flavor for days


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> So I got my flow from @Christos yesterday and I have the wicking right (no dry hits and no leaking) but flavour is at best bland so far.
> 
> I’ve tried following this thread on coil placement but not having much luck.
> 
> I’ve placed the coil high and centered but not getting much litchi or berries off Red Pill, I’m just getting the menthol.
> 
> I’ve tried a Smilely frame staple alien and now have a tri core fused clapton from somewhere in there now.
> 
> Help please guys as the airflow on this is awesome compared to the exo clone and I can “feel” it wants to be awesome but it’s just not and I REALLY want it to be.



Hang in there @Paul33 
Wish I could advise you 
Can imagine the frustration

Lets wait for the Flow users to chip in...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Hang in there @Paul33
> Wish I could advise you
> Can imagine the frustration
> 
> Lets wait for the Flow users to chip in...


The frustration is real 

And the wasted juice is frightening. At least it’s DIY Red Pill and not the store stuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Paul33 said:


> The frustration is real
> 
> And the wasted juice is frightening. At least it’s DIY Red Pill and not the store stuff


On a side note. How does the diy compare to the retail version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

SmokeyJoe said:


> On a side note. How does the diy compare to the retail version?


Same same @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

So the flow has been benched for now. 

The airflow is way to tight for me compared to the Exocet. 

I’ll gift it to my wife once her bb arrives.


----------



## Paul33

The hunt for an authentic Exocet continues then...


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> So the flow has been benched for now.
> 
> The airflow is way to tight for me compared to the Exocet.
> 
> I’ll gift it to my wife once her bb arrives.



Hang on @Paul33 , I know @Rob Fisher likes both the Exocet and the Flow and he said they were very similar. So maybe there is something you can adjust on the flow to get the airflow increased.


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Hang on @Paul33 , I know @Rob Fisher likes both the Exocet and the Flow and he said they were very similar. So maybe there is something you can adjust on the flow to get the airflow increased.


Possibly @Silver 

Like I say worst case my wife gets the flow so not the end of the world.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paul33 the Exocet and Flow are very similar airflows... in fact, having an Exocet in one BB and a Flow in another you would be hard pressed to know which is which.

The Vape Shell has more airflow than both the Exocet and Flow but is a hassle to wick in comparison. 

The Boxxer has the biggest airflow of all of them by far. But it has the leaking issue until the fix is released soon.

Personally, my favourite bridge is the Flow... hard to say exactly why but for me a Flow or Exocet just really suit the BB!

I have tried all the others they all suck for one or another reason... the four mentioned above are the only ones to really use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Hi @Paul33.
Firstly check the MTL chimney is not in use. There are 2 chimneys. You want the one with the biggest hole.
Also, remove the bottom plastic air flow ring.

My flavour build is as follows. 2.5mm ID.
You don't want too big a coil in there as it will restrict the airflow.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

For wicking I subscribe to Robs "less is more theory".

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

And finally, apologies as I only got round to rewicking the flow now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> Firstly check the MTL chimney is not in use. There are 2 chimneys. You want the one with the biggest hole.
> Also, remove the bottom plastic air flow ring.



I definitely have the bigger chimney on and that air flow ring never made it out the box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> 2.5mm ID



I’ve been trying with a 3mm build, I’ll throw a 2.5mm tomorrow and follow the pics here you’ve put up and hold thumbs and toes. 

Thanks for the detailed pics, I hope they help!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> For wicking I subscribe to Robs "less is more theory".
> View attachment 154414
> View attachment 154415
> View attachment 154416


Tight or loose wicking?


----------



## Christos

Paul33 said:


> Tight or loose wicking?


I use a slightly tight/restricted tension on the coil and very loose and fluffy at the juice holes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Christos said:


> I use a slightly tight/restricted tension on the coil and very loose and fluffy at the juice holes.


Taking notes


----------



## Silver

@Paul33 
Maybe the 3mm coil could be constricting the airflow for you. Not sure about that but it could be a factor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> @Paul33
> Maybe the 3mm coil could be constricting the airflow for you. Not sure about that but it could be a factor


I’m sure it would have been @Silver 

I’m going to have a few cups of coffee then give this thing another crack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

I had a 3mm bubble wrap alien lying around so it got resized to 2.5mm and I removed a wrap cause those dudes are beefy and installed as per @Christos pics (I think I followed pics correctly )










Wicked with cbv2, relatively restrictive through the coil and fluffy and trimmed next to the top cap(could’ve taken a shave more off now that I look at it)




And juiced:




Letting it sit and wick and to see if it leaks and I’ll give it a toot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33

On the Minikin the coil read 0.35 but in the flow it reads 0.42. Not a train smash just intriguing.

So far it’s MUCH better.

I do think the coil only got sized down to 2.8mm because that’s the bizarre screwdriver size in my tool kit.

Going to hit the shops just now with the kids and will grab a 2.5mm from somewhere in between the Christmas Eve chaos.

Thanks @Christos for the pics (and your patience)

Following your step by step “the idiots guide to the flow” I’m enjoying it now.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Paul33 said:


> On the Minikin the coil read 0.35 but in the flow it reads 0.42. Not a train smash just intriguing.
> 
> So far it’s MUCH better.
> 
> I do think the coil only got sized down to 2.8mm because that’s the bizarre screwdriver size in my tool kit.
> 
> Going to hit the shops just now with the kids and will grab a 2.5mm from somewhere in between the Christmas Eve chaos.
> 
> Thanks @Christos for the pics (and your patience)
> 
> Following your step by step “the idiots guide to the flow” I’m enjoying it now.


@Paul33 ... FYI... beware the screws ... they strip easily


----------



## Paul33

incredible_hullk said:


> @Paul33 ... FYI... beware the screws ... they strip easily


I can feel that they very dainty for want of a better word


----------



## Paul33

Was fine for a long while then started to leak out the airflow 

More wick next time!!!


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Was fine for a long while then started to leak out the airflow
> 
> More wick next time!!!



I don't know about the Flow @Paul33 - but on the Exocet I have to make sure there is enough wick to completely cover the juice flow channel slots. If there is even a small space there then it can leak. And for my Exocet, with a 2.5mm coil, I have to wick it quite tight to get enough wick to cover those juice flow slots.

In order to get more wick in the coil, I sometimes hold the coil with my fingernail so it doesn't distort. Have also had to do this with the Dvarw on 2.5mm.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> I don't know about the Flow @Paul33 - but on the Exocet I have to make sure there is enough wick to completely cover the juice flow channel slots. If there is even a small space there then it can leak. And for my Exocet, with a 2.5mm coil, I have to wick it quite tight to get enough wick to cover those juice flow slots.
> 
> In order to get more wick in the coil, I sometimes hold the coil with my fingernail so it doesn't distort. Have also had to do this with the Dvarw on 2.5mm.


Thanks @Silver 

It wasn’t that tight the first time so gonna shove it through the next time. Should solve the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> Thanks @Silver
> 
> It wasn’t that tight the first time so gonna shove it through the next time. Should solve the problem.



Hoping for your sake it solves it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Silver said:


> Hoping for your sake it solves it!


No leaking overnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Paul33

An update on the saga of me and the flow:

I’m finally happy. 

I forget the wire I used but it’s a roll of fused clapton something something and a few wraps later on a 2.5mm drill bit later it came out to 0.50ohm. 

SHOVED cotton through it after building and flavour is spot on and my persistent leaking issues seem to have buggered off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Paul33 said:


> An update on the saga of me and the flow:
> 
> I’m finally happy.
> 
> I forget the wire I used but it’s a roll of fused clapton something something and a few wraps later on a 2.5mm drill bit later it came out to 0.50ohm.
> 
> SHOVED cotton through it after building and flavour is spot on and my persistent leaking issues seem to have buggered off.



Happy days @Paul33 
Glad for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

